# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  RODA SZ Hrvatska - VZ, Ck..... 3. dio

## inamar

Ja radim, ali bi mogla doći pod pauzom.
Jedino moram smisliti način kak da se dokoturam do grada. Pješice mi je predaleko, a bicikom se nisam vozila već oko mjesec dana. Moram danas popodne isprobati da li se mogu još uvijek voziti - ako mogu dolazim sigurno.

----------


## Elinor

Mo, Inamar, držim fige da uspijete.

Glede kave, da razjasnimo neke detaljiće. 
1. Da li da nazovem Mea Culpu i rezerviram stol (ako se može)?
2. Unutra ili vani?
3. Da li se čekamo ispred ili sjedamo kako koja stigne? Nas trudnice neće biti teško prepoznati, ali curke bez trbuha... 

Imate li kakvih konstruktivnih prijedloga?

----------


## joan

> Mo, Inamar, držim fige da uspijete.
> 
> Glede kave, da razjasnimo neke detaljiće. 
> 1. Da li da nazovem Mea Culpu i rezerviram stol (ako se može)?
> 2. Unutra ili vani?
> 3. Da li se čekamo ispred ili sjedamo kako koja stigne? Nas trudnice neće biti teško prepoznati, ali curke bez trbuha... 
> 
> Imate li kakvih konstruktivnih prijedloga?


1. jel ima potrebe za rezervacijom? pa, ako ce biti bas takva guzva, pricekat cemo da se sve nađemo pa odemo na neko drugo mjesto  :Smile:  ako se ne slazete, rezerviraj, nista nas ne kosta  :Smile: 
2. vaaaanii  :Smile: 
3. ma sjedamo. (narocito ako cemo biti vani, onda nece biti tesko naci stol s okruglima  :Smile: )

konstruktivno predlazem da ne pronalazite izgovore i dođete   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## Elinor

> 1. jel ima potrebe za rezervacijom? pa, ako ce biti bas takva guzva, pricekat cemo da se sve nađemo pa odemo na neko drugo mjesto  ako se ne slazete, rezerviraj, nista nas ne kosta 
> 2. vaaaanii 
> 3. ma sjedamo. (narocito ako cemo biti vani, onda nece biti tesko naci stol s okruglima )
> 
> konstruktivno predlazem da ne pronalazite izgovore i dođete


Dogovoreno. Znači ne rezerviramo ništa, sjedamo vani, a ako nema mjesta skupimo se i odemo dalje. Iskreno, ja ne znam da li je njihova terasa na suncu ili u hladu. Ja bi sunce, pretpostavljam da to vrijedi za sve.  :?

----------


## martinaP

I ja bih sunce  :D . Dakle, tražim grupicu trbušastih   :Love:  .

----------


## martinaP

BTW, ja sam trbušasta, a nisam trudna   :Grin:  .

----------


## joan

> BTW, ja sam trbušasta, a nisam trudna   .


  :Laughing:  

ma, prepoznat cemo se, ne brinite  :Wink:  uostalom, blizu je soho (ako se ne varam) i sigurna sam da je njihova terasa na suncu, tako da.. 
vidimo seee!  :Smile:

----------


## Elinor

Jupi, kavica je sutra!!!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## kraljica85

samo potvrđujem dolazak... mene će biti prelako prepoznati - jedna beba u kolicima (tamnoplava košara) i jedan prekrasan dečkić koji pomaže voziti kolica... nisam ni ja za zanemariti - crnka 1,80 (o kilama neću, ostalo i meni od trudnoće). ja tražim grupu više-manjih trudnih cura, ako vi mene prve skužite, vičite! 

C U soon  :D

----------


## Elinor

> samo potvrđujem dolazak... mene će biti prelako prepoznati - jedna beba u kolicima (tamnoplava košara) i jedan prekrasan dečkić koji pomaže voziti kolica... nisam ni ja za zanemariti - crnka 1,80 (o kilama neću, ostalo i meni od trudnoće). ja tražim grupu više-manjih trudnih cura, ako vi mene prve skužite, vičite! 
> 
> C U soon  :D


Dobro jutro! Ja maloprije otvorila svoje očice!
Ne brini, prepoznat ćemo se. Bit će zanimljivo vdjeti toliko lijepih žena na kupu!

----------


## Elinor

...hoću li uspjeti naći majicu u koju stanem?  :? :?  :?

----------


## principessa

drage moje, želim vam svima ugodnu kavicu i dobar provod!

i na _prije začeća_ pokušavamo se organizirati za neku kavicu u čk, a nadam se da ćemo što prije sve to ujediniti i ispijati trudno, postporođajne kavice i raspravljati o svim mogućim i nemogućim temama!

no, mi prije toga imamo posla   :Embarassed:  

svima puno   :Kiss:

----------


## TinnaZ

ideja je da se svi družimo skupa, čak smo ujedinili Vž i Čk s tom namjerom,   i mi bestrbušasti dolazimo, dakle dođi

----------


## principessa

prekasno sam vidjela da je to danas u vž, inače bih došla, ja sam ona koja bi si u mea culpi mogla dozvoliti koktel!   :Laughing:   jer još ništa....  :Sad:  

uglavnom, danas zbilja ne mogu, nemam ni auto, MM radi popodne pa uzme auto, ali sigurna sam da ćemo već uskoro organizirati zajedničku kavu (ili za neke još koktele)! 

 :Grin:

----------


## TinnaZ

u subotu je u Čakovcu

----------


## AndrejaMa

A baš ste našle ovu subotu kad ja ne dolazim doma za vikend....  :Sad:  

Ali neka.....

Lijepo se provedite  i uživajte na suncu jer za ponedjeljak najavljuju snijeg. Stvarno!!!!

----------


## jazzmama

Eto mi ga na .. subota ujutro, na putu za Zg.. idući puta  :Smile:

----------


## mama27

Cure, lijep provod i javite kako je bilo   :Smile:  
Slijedeci put cemo vam se i mi pridruziti.

----------


## joan

:Smile: 
..i tako smo ulovili prve prave zrake (pred)proljetnog sunca na terasici u varaždinu  :Smile:  bas mi je drago sto sam imala prilike upoznati vas sve, i nadam se da ce biti jos takvih druzenja  :Smile: 

*jazzmama*, zasto ti nisi dosla?  :Smile:  (bile smo ja i Elinor iz čk-a tako da smo mogle komot zajedno, barem doma, kako je ovaj put bio slucaj  :Smile:  a koliko sam skuzila, pa vas dvije ste u istom 'kvartu', jel?)

----------


## jazzmama

Baš sam htjela upoznati cure, ali juče mi je Katja primila 3. Infanrix, pa joj treba 2 dana da dođe k sebi   :Sad:  , sva mi je bubica nervozna i plačljiva i nikako da zahaja i nikako ju umiriti, šmrc! Pa nismo baš bile nas dvije za društvo danas   :No:  
Nadam se da vam je bilo lijepo, dan je bio prekrasan!
Nisam znala da je i Elinor s Juga  :D 
Ekipa je bila s podmlatkom (koji je van trbuha?   :Laughing:  ) ili samo cure?

----------


## Elinor

Bok, *Jazzmama*, pozdrav s Juga! 
Bilo je super na kavici, bile su i cure s podmlatkom, zapravo smo mi trudnice bile u manjini, ali bilo je prekrasno vidjeti toliko bebica i mamica, sadašnjih i budućih, na kupu!
Nisam znala da se druže i cure "prije začeća", pa to je super!
Drago mi je da ima još zainteresiranih duša za druženje u ČK; nas je danas bilo, ako sam dobro izbrojila, devet+4 bebice (i tri bebice u bušama). 
Nadam se da će nas na budućim kavama biti sve više i više!  :Kiss:

----------


## Mukica

malo sam vas poabecedirala

*Članice Udruge RODA - komada 13:*
Adrijana (Čakovec) R
Amalthea (Čakovec) R
babyiris (Međimurje) R
babylove (Čakovec) R
hildegard (Varaždin) R
kraljica85 (Varaždin) R
mamika (Varaždin) R
martinaP (Varaždin) R
Oka (Varaždin) R
Poslid (Čakovec) R
sikica (Čakovec) R
Tamchi (Varaždin) R
TinnaZ (Varaždin) R

*Clanice foruma - komada 27*
albaalba (Pregrada) ČF
brigita2 (Varaždin) ČF
bruni (Varaždin) ČF
davinci (Čakovec) ČF
desiree (Varaždin) ČF
ela21 (Čakovec) ČF
Hera (Varaždin) ČF
Idugandz (Varaždin) ČF
inamar(Varaždin) ČF
joan (Čakovec) ČF
kukica (Varaždin) ČF
linda_p (Varaždin) ČF
Lorami (Varaždin) ČF
Lotos (Zagorje) ČF
mama27 (Varaždin) ČF
mamaineven (V.Trgovišće) ČF
mamamišić (Varaždin) ČF
MejaiJan(Čakovec) ČF
Mirjana S. (Sveti Križ) ČF
Nova trudnica (Čakovec) ČF
principessa (Međimurje) ČF
Riana (Čakovec) ČF
s3ja (Varaždin) ČF
samba (Zagorje) ČF
škorpion (prelog) ČF
vimmerby (Varaždin) ČF
Wera (Varaždin) ČF


pa mi je odma lakse   :Grin:  
nemrem si pomoc
valjda imam neki poremecaj kad volim da je sve po redu slozeno, ali samo na _papiru_... da dodjete k meni doma, cudile bi se kud mi je nestao poremecaj

----------


## hildegard

a zašto sam ja nosila sa sobom fotić? Tek toliko da mi ruksak bude teži  :Teletubbies: ?

Bilo je lijepo vidjeti vas

----------


## hildegard

Članice Udruge RODA - komada 13:
Adrijana (Čakovec) R
Amalthea (Čakovec) R
babyiris (Međimurje) R
babylove (Čakovec) R
hildegard (Varaždin) R
kraljica85 (Varaždin) R
mamika (Varaždin) R
martinaP (Varaždin) R
Oka (Varaždin) R
Poslid (Čakovec) R
sikica (Čakovec) R
Tamchi (Varaždin) R
TinnaZ (Varaždin) R

Clanice foruma - komada 27
albaalba (Pregrada) ČF
brigita2 (Varaždin) ČF
bruni (Varaždin) ČF
davinci (Čakovec) ČF
desiree (Varaždin) ČF
ela21 (Čakovec) ČF
Hera (Varaždin) ČF
Idugandz (Varaždin) ČF
inamar(Varaždin) ČF
joan (Čakovec) ČF
kukica (Varaždin) ČF
linda_p (Varaždin) ČF
Lorami (Varaždin) ČF
Lotos (Zagorje) ČF
mama27 (Varaždin) ČF
mamaineven (V.Trgovišće) ČF
mamamišić (Varaždin) ČF
MejaiJan(Čakovec) ČF
Mirjana S. (Sveti Križ) ČF
Nova trudnica (Čakovec) ČF
principessa (Međimurje) ČF
Riana (Čakovec) ČF
s3ja (Varaždin) ČF
samba (Zagorje) ČF
škorpion (prelog) ČF
vimmerby (Varaždin) ČF

maknula sam Weru, ona je sad bjelovarčanka

----------


## jazzmama

Cure, cure, mene ste zaboravile!   :No-no:  


Članice Udruge RODA - komada 13:
Adrijana (Čakovec) R
Amalthea (Čakovec) R
babyiris (Međimurje) R
babylove (Čakovec) R
hildegard (Varaždin) R
kraljica85 (Varaždin) R
mamika (Varaždin) R
martinaP (Varaždin) R
Oka (Varaždin) R
Poslid (Čakovec) R
sikica (Čakovec) R
Tamchi (Varaždin) R
TinnaZ (Varaždin) R

Clanice foruma - komada 27
albaalba (Pregrada) ČF
brigita2 (Varaždin) ČF
bruni (Varaždin) ČF
davinci (Čakovec) ČF
desiree (Varaždin) ČF
ela21 (Čakovec) ČF
Hera (Varaždin) ČF
Idugandz (Varaždin) ČF
inamar(Varaždin) ČF
jazzmama (Čakovec) ČF
joan (Čakovec) ČF
kukica (Varaždin) ČF
linda_p (Varaždin) ČF
Lorami (Varaždin) ČF
Lotos (Zagorje) ČF
mama27 (Varaždin) ČF
mamaineven (V.Trgovišće) ČF
mamamišić (Varaždin) ČF
MejaiJan(Čakovec) ČF
Mirjana S. (Sveti Križ) ČF
Nova trudnica (Čakovec) ČF
principessa (Međimurje) ČF
Riana (Čakovec) ČF
s3ja (Varaždin) ČF
samba (Zagorje) ČF
škorpion (prelog) ČF
vimmerby (Varaždin) ČF

----------


## jazzmama

Ups - komada 28

----------


## jazzmama

Elinor, sad ću početi škicati svaku trudnicu na Jugu i misliti si jesi to ti   :Grin:  
Reći će ljudi da nisam normalna   :Laughing:  
Mene prepoznaš po zelenom slingu i zapanjenim ostalima  :shock:

----------


## kraljica85

ja bih samo primjetila da je u "donjem domu" puno previše cura...
ne bi bilo loše da preselite u "gornji dom"! da li ste ramišljale o tome da i vi postanete članice Udruge i pridonesete koliko možete i? postoji i podupiruće pasivno članstvo, po meni odlično rješenje za trudnice i ostale koje trenutno ne mogu najaktivnije sudjelovati. 

ajmo cure, u jato!  :D

----------


## Hera

cure, stvarno nemate ni jednu fotku? :/

----------


## hildegard

nemamo   :Sad:  , ma nema veze bit će još prilika. A onda budeš i ti na sličici

----------


## joan

> a zašto sam ja nosila sa sobom fotić? Tek toliko da mi ruksak bude teži ?


dobro je, znaci nisam jedina...   :Grin:   :Laughing:  
bas smo blesave, mada moram priznati da meni nije palo na pamet ("aha, imas fotic, daj da se sad sliknemo" nego kad sam dosla doma skuzim da sam ga ujutro uzela..)

drugiput se slikamo   :Grin:

----------


## hildegard

ja ga jesam uzela sa sobom baš s namjerom da se slikamo, to nam je običaj na svim okupljanjima.
I onda viš...

----------


## Poslid

Hildi, hildi  :Razz:

----------


## hildegard

:Embarassed:

----------


## Riana

> ja bih samo primjetila da je u "donjem domu" puno previše cura...
> ne bi bilo loše da preselite u "gornji dom"! da li ste ramišljale o tome da i vi postanete članice Udruge i pridonesete koliko možete i? postoji i podupiruće pasivno članstvo, po meni odlično rješenje za trudnice i ostale koje trenutno ne mogu najaktivnije sudjelovati. 
> 
> ajmo cure, u jato!  :D



ja sam u postupku....
a i nešto siće sam već prije uplatila na žirac...

----------


## Riana

jazzmama,

imaša slatku malu mrvicu....  :Heart:

----------


## jazzmama

Ja sam isto u postupku sa podupirućim   :Grin: 
Bilo je nekakvih komplikejšn, jer sam slala na clanstvo@roda.hr, a ne na roda, pa su cure rekle da će pogledati tamo šta ima od pristupnica.
 Riana, hvala na komplimentu   :Kiss:  
Muku mučim sa veličinom avatara, moje su nekakve mikroskopske slike, a vaše veeeelike i sve se lijepo vidi - juče sam probala za-crno-bijeliti Katju da smanjim piksele, ali ništa   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Ostali pokušaji ispucani prema uputama na forumu  :/ 
Rekao mi je MM da je stvar u tome koliko boje ima na slici, toliko više piksela i eto mu ga sad na - na sepii isto! Nažalost, nisam baš nekakav "cyber šta..?" tip - neka se naše informatičarke i informatičari ne naljute  8)

----------


## Riana

Ja sliku smanjim u paintu (image/strech-skew i utipkam nekih 30% ili ovisi) (photoshop još nisam taknula, a kamoli savladala).
 istina gubi na oštrini, ali... nekak je ok.
 8) 

i ja sam poslala na tu adresu kao podupiruća za sad, 
idem provjeriti.

 :Kiss:

----------


## martinaP

Jazzmama, sliku smanjiš u photoshopu na veličinu do 140x120, i spremiš na Save for Web, tu ti nudi opciju spremanja u nekoliko kvaliteta, i prema tome ti odredi veličlinu slike. Ajde ako želiš, pošalji meni na mail sliku pa je probam napraviti za avatar. Mail je mglibota@net.hr

----------


## jazzmama

Riana i MartinaP   :Kiss:  
Idem probati, a ako ne uspije smailam

----------


## jazzmama

Poslah  8)

----------


## martinaP

Poslala sam ti sliku sređenu za avatar.

----------


## Elinor

*Jazzmama*, tražit ću mamicu sa zelenim slingom! Mene ćeš prepoznati po jako kratkoj kosi, trbuhu i ogromnim cicama...
Uvijek sam raspoložena za kavu, pa...  :Love:

----------


## jazzmama

Još jednim MartinaP THANX, THANX, THANX - napokon si lijepo vidim moje dijete   :Saint:   :Heart:   :Kiss:  
Elinor, javim ti se idući tj. za jedno prijepodne   :Wink:

----------


## Riana

kak nam se lijepo smješi slatka mala smijalica :D

----------


## jazzmama

Riana, pročitala sam da planirate ići na Plitvičke   :Smile:  
Ja bi tamo išla opet, samo da nam Katja bude trunkicu veća i da još malo zatopli!
Išla sam zadnji puta kao 8 mj. trudnica, SVI su me čudom gledali    :shock: 
Joj, šta je bilo lijepo   :Trep trep:

----------


## Riana

Da, išli budemo, možda u kolovozu. i moja seka sa svojom femili, mala se treba roditi za nekih 7 tjedana.
mi smo bili pred 3-4 godine i super nam je bilo, a sad kupujemo kišbran kolica za Emu, ali bi možda sling (jer nije luda za kolicima kao za nosanjem), a i zgodnije bi nam bilo sa slingom. pokretnije.

zvala me Poslid sutra na sastanak. i tebe?
ja dojdem s maličkom.

----------


## jazzmama

Zvala me je, ali sam nažalost u Zg; MM ima obaveze, a ja koristim priliku vidjeti se sa mojima - nalazimo se na pol puta!!!  :Love:  
E, a prošli vikend sam se dosađivala, a ovaj sam već odbila 3 stvari radi tog Zg  :Sad:

----------


## Riana

ma ok, next time...

----------


## Elinor

> Još jednim MartinaP THANX, THANX, THANX - napokon si lijepo vidim moje dijete     
> Elinor, javim ti se idući tj. za jedno prijepodne


Kakvo je to nasmijano sunašce!
 :D za kavu!

----------


## Hera

> ja bih samo primjetila da je u "donjem domu" puno previše cura...
> ne bi bilo loše da preselite u "gornji dom"! da li ste ramišljale o tome da i vi postanete članice Udruge i pridonesete koliko možete i? postoji i podupiruće pasivno članstvo, po meni odlično rješenje za trudnice i ostale koje trenutno ne mogu najaktivnije sudjelovati. 
> 
> ajmo cure, u jato!  :D


Da budem iskrena, jesam, još i prije trudnoće. Onda sam zaključila da, s obzirom na to kako i koliko ja radim, od mene koristi baš nitko imati neće. Pa onda trudnoća, pa beba, pa povratak na posao - a taj dio još i nisam odlučila ostajem li gdje jesam ili se "selim" negdje drugdje...neću moći nešto aktivno poduzeti još godinama. A mene osobno bi bilo sram biti članom bilo koje organizacije, posebice ovako neke udruge, a da baš ništa ne doprinesem, jedino da mogu reći da sam član.

Pa sam zaključila da neću biti član, a ako ikad budem mogla što pomoći, budem. Ima li smisla biti pasivan član godinama :? Malo ipak sramotno za jednog člana, a bojim se da bi ja bila baš takav. Ali ako budem u prilici nečime doprinjeti jednog dana, budem sigurno.

----------


## Elinor

Evo nama snjegića! Kad se sjetim da smo prije samo nekoliko dana ispijale kavicu na terasi, uživajući u pravom proljetnom suncu... :?  :?  :? 
Bila sam danas u gradu i totalno se smrzla, malo me čak i pecka u grlu. Idem sad punit kadu da se malo ugrijem...i čekat sunce. Pozdrav vam smrznuti šaljem!  :Sick:

----------


## Poslid

a ja danas u cipelicama otišla na posao :shock: 
Tak mi treba kad ne slušam prognozu

----------


## Riana

> a ja danas u cipelicama otišla na posao :shock: 
> Tak mi treba kad ne slušam prognozu



mi tu, 
s razlikom da jesam gledala prognozu, ali sam snijeg strpala jedino u gorje.... 8) 

ali jedva čekam da se s curicom bacim na 'njeg'! :D

----------


## Elinor

Ako već pada, nek napada barem dovoljno za snjegoviće! Klinci ove godine nisu imali prilike za zimske radosti...
Svim Jožekima i Jožicama SRETAN IMENDAN! :D

----------


## jazzmama

Vikend u Zg - prošao savršeno  :D 
Sad gledam kroz prozor - malo veći klinci jure sa sanjkama - a juče u Zg sa laganom jaknicom i mislim kako mi je vruće!
Kod mojih u Vk danas 18 st C - tko je ovdje lud ?  :Grin:  
Elinor, toploga čaja i limuna, da nam se ne razboliš   :Coffee:

----------


## brigita2

Jučer sam pitala klince dali idu malo van na snijeg da se poigraju. Elena me pogledala ko da sam poludila i rekla: Pa da se razbolimo, kaj je tebi, stavi nam crtić da gledamo. Dobro da je ipak zasjalo sunce. U mojoj obitelji očito nema snjegoljubaca.  :Grin:

----------


## Elinor

> Elinor, toploga čaja i limuna, da nam se ne razboliš


Malo sam više pajkila ova dva dana i mislim da sam se uspješno othrvala mračnim silama! A čini mi se i da ćemo uskoro opet imati sunčeko :D :D  :D

----------


## jazzmama

Cure, imamo u Čk dvoranu za druženje trudnice, mame, djeca, oko 75 m2, ostalo na pm. To je ono što sam rekla da će sveki pitati. 
Šefice Rodice, javite se!  :D

----------


## Riana

> Cure, imamo u Čk dvoranu za druženje trudnice, mame, djeca, oko 75 m2, ostalo na pm. To je ono što sam rekla da će sveki pitati. 
> Šefice Rodice, javite se!  :D



 :D

----------


## danchi79

I ja se bi se rado pridružila Vašem jatu, ako me primate? 
Za sada samo kao članica foruma  :Embarassed:

----------


## Elinor

> I ja se bi se rado pridružila Vašem jatu, ako me primate? 
> Za sada samo kao članica foruma


Primamo sve vesele duše; i ja sam za sad samo ČF ali tko zna, možda u budućnosti...  :Kiss:

----------


## Elinor

Ima li tko vijesti o *Heri i Borni*?

----------


## jazzmama

E pa da mi Elinor nije rekla kako da nađem ovaj 3. dio, mislila sam da se izbrisao ili nemam pojma  :? 
Hoćemo se vratiti nazad na početnu stranicu?  :/

----------


## Elinor

A ja sam danas upoznala jednog malog anđelčića sa dva zubića  :Saint:  
*Jazzmama*, obje ste mi preslatke!  :Kiss:

----------


## jazzmama

Elinor, ma baš nam je bilo super   :Kiss:  
Dvozubićka je puna dojmova od danas zahajala kao klada   :Laughing:

----------


## Elinor

> Elinor, ma baš nam je bilo super   
> Dvozubićka je puna dojmova od danas zahajala kao klada


Mi smo se tek oko 8 vratili s tečaja, bilo je ok, ali i ja sam umorna i mislim da ću uskoro stopama tvoje dvozubićke! E da, druga vrijednost OGTT-a mi je 5.2  :D  :D  :D , nisu me uspjeli prezasladiti!

----------


## jazzmama

Ma to ti je tvoj bebili popapao taj silni cuker   :Grin:   Baš mi je drago da je sve super!!!
Sutra očekujem esej o prvom danu na tečaju   :Wink:  
Lijepo pajkite i ne zaboravi vježbu naglavačke   :Love:

----------


## Elinor

> Ma to ti je tvoj bebili popapao taj silni cuker    Baš mi je drago da je sve super!!!
> Sutra očekujem esej o prvom danu na tečaju   
> Lijepo pajkite i ne zaboravi vježbu naglavačke


Baš si me dobro sjetila, idem odmah dubiti na glavi!   :Laughing:  
I vama laku noć, vidimo se sutra!   :Love:

----------


## Mukica

podizem

----------


## Mukica

kaj je ovo  :shock:  :shock: 
podizem jos jednom

----------


## ms. ivy

test

----------


## ivarica

ma dajte   :Grin:

----------


## vimmerby

wow, i bi topic!

kud se samo bio sakrio...

----------


## jazzmama

Izgubio se u prijevodu sa hrvatskog u bitni i nazad u hrvatski   :Laughing:

----------


## Elinor

..i kad poželiš se ravnice, dođi u Vinkovce..

A di ću kad se poželim fisha? Pravog, slavonskog, bez kostiju???   :Grin:

----------


## jazzmama

Kod susjede na 4. kat, nakon što odu posjete iz Vk - sa fišem iliti bez fiša   :Laughing:  
Ovaj brancin je fiiiiiiiiiiniiiiii - mljac!
Jurim za peglu   :Crying or Very sad:  ; MD i dijet mu,  šetaju  8)

----------


## Elinor

Nikog živog na forumu; svi prionuše na papicu...  :Cekam:

----------


## Poslid

Da vam ne promakne
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...613&highlight=

----------


## Elinor

Ja se malo prije vratih sa tečaja u VŽ! Ima li još koja forumašica u istoj grupi (početak je bio 03.04.)? Uglavnom, danas je bila sestra Erika, dofurala je loptu, stolčić, podijelila nam knjige, pokazala filmić o porodu, sve skupa 2 sata korisnih informacija. Poslije smo htjele srušiti vrata od WC-a, zamislite brdo trudnica sa 30+ tjedana koje nisu pišale 2 sata!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## hildegard

puce obratite pažnju na ovaj topic
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...=908466#908466

 :Smile:

----------


## jazzmama

Podižem.

Moja teta, ing.biologije je bila na nekakvom predavanju i sva mi je uspaničena javila da su potvrdili da su Pampersice kancerogene! 
Moram je uhvatiti za tko, gdje, kako i kada!?
Uglavnom, mali horor ako je istina   :Sad:  

Dobila sam probne uzorke Violeta pelena, nemam s njim iskustva, ali probat ćemo kakve su, izvana su simpa   :Smile:

----------


## Poslid

Dođi ti u subotu u VŽ, pa da vidiš platnene  :Heart:

----------


## jazzmama

E ispravak ili modifikacija mog posta gore - radi se o seminaru inžinjera biologije i prof. biologije u Opatiji; Austrijanci su pravili istraživanja na adsorbentu koji koriste u Pampers pelenama. Koristili su taj adsorbent kao stanište za puževe i desila se jedna jako čudna stvar. Naime, puževi su dvospolci koji se razmnožavaju unakrsnom oplodnjom, a zbog tvari u podlozi (ovo iz pampersica) jedinke bi postale jednospolci i to samo muškog spola - pa ako djeluje na puževe, kako dugoročno djeluje na naše limače?!
Čista jeza!!!

----------


## Amalthea

Cure, molim da obratite pažnju na topic:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...944&highlight=


i da se lijepo zabilježite   :Grin:  

.. ajmo osigurati našu dječicu!   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Elinor

> pa ako djeluje na puževe, kako dugoročno djeluje na naše limače?!Čista jeza!!!


*Jazzmamice*, ti u subotu u izvidnicu, pokupi sve što možeš o platnenim pelenama, fotkaj itd, da mi ne bi Katjić prešla u dečkiće, a moj bebolino u Nevena Ciganovića jednog dana!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## kraljica85

podižem!
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...=908466#908466 

ajde cure, uljepšajte nam dan!

----------


## Elinor

Bijasmo danas na štandu, ali Rodine majice su vrlo rano razgrabljene i moj bebili nije ništa dobio   :Sad: 
A tko nam je kriv kad smo spavali do 11!  :Grin: 
Inače curama svaka pohvala, teško je organizirati takav event u takvim uvjetima!  :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## Hera

Mi naravno opet nismo bili jer smo izvisili s prijevozom. Trebao se vratiti doma do 10, ali se, kao i uvijek, nešto zakompliciralo i došao u 13.15 i rekao da kaj hoću, imamo čitavo popodne da odemo u Vž, nema problema.  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Samo ne znam kaj bi u subotu popodne u Vž osim da prošetamo..i tak smo ostali doma.

----------


## Riana

I mi smo zvisili - a tako je malo falilo...
baš mi je žao :/

----------


## vimmerby

mi smo bili i uopće me sram to spomenuti 

jerbo me tak oprala grižnja savjesti kaj se nisam bolje izorganizirala s Oskijem i ponudila pomoć za štandiranje bar na sat vremena (makar nisam Roda) da curama ak niš' drugo držim stalak s majicama koji im je otpuhivao vjetar - mislim, za to bih bar poslužila.

jer su šetači tak navalili na štand da su ga skroz okupirali!

tak da smo nakon kupovine majice i objašnjavanja nama poznatima "kakav je sad pak to štand", fino pokunjeni zbrisali...  :/   :Embarassed:

----------


## hildegard

vimmerby ti si mi baš dobro sjela. Drago mi je kaj si došla. 
Btw. pitaj kad bu ono na TV   :Grin:  

Mi sve smo bile super!

A svima koji ovaj put nisu stigli - vidimo se slijedeći put  :D

----------


## vimmerby

hildegard,   :Kiss:  !

kaj se tiče priloga trebalo bi biti na Panorami (od 18:10, točno vrijeme još ne znam, ali traje svega 18 minuta pa nije jako teško i sve pogledati   :Grin:  ) na 2. HTV, sutra, daklem ponedjeljak. 

ak' se kaj promijeni, još javim.

----------


## Riana

> hildegard,   !
> 
>  Panorami (od 18:10, točno vrijeme još ne znam, ali traje svega 18 minuta pa nije jako teško i sve pogledati   ) na 2. HTV, sutra, daklem ponedjeljak. 
> 
> ak' se kaj promijeni, još javim.


 :D

----------


## vimmerby

hop, hop!   :Bouncing:  

ništ se (još   :Grin:  ) nije promijenilo! nadam se da ste unatoč divnom vremenu blizu telke koja ima odašiljač na Ivanščici! što će reći da možete gledati Panoramu Varaždinske i Međimurske županije. 

(sad ak' opadne avion na recimo varaždinsku Vijećnicu nisam kriva ak' se nekaj ipak promijeni...)


zuker kommt zuletzt!

----------


## martinaP

Jel' bilo na TV? Mi smo prespavali   :Embarassed:  .

----------


## Hera

Mi smo gledali. Tko je bila mama s bebom?  :Smile:

----------


## hildegard

bilo je na TV-u (tako kažu), beba s mamom je Kraljica

----------


## kraljica85

a mi nismo vidjelli... došla mi kolegica s posla, pa smo se zapričale, a kad sam se sjetila bilo je too late.   :Sad:  
btw. se vidjelo da mu je platnena bila previše stegnuta? tak mi je bilo žal kad sam ga skinula, a bilo mu je malo natiskano oko nogica... posle sam se sjetila isto da sam ga preskinula onak nabrzaka, nisam ga ni pobrisala, niti stavila podlogu ispod nego direkt na onaj madrac...
kak je to sve skupa ipak izgledalo?

----------


## Hera

i činilo mi se da si to ti, koliko se sjećam tvojih fotki još tamo na zimskim trudnicama.

prilog je bio ultra kratak (baš mi je bilo žao jer nekim temama daju gomilu prostora, mogli su i tome malo više), koliko se sjećam, vidjelo se od onda kad je već pelena bila pod Štefekom. ja nisam skužila da je previše stegnuta, ali možda sam ja previše zurila u samu pelenu, kak izgleda, pa u tebe, da skužim jesi li to ti...možda da se javi netko kompetentniji.

je ono bila Marijana iz 9mjeseci pričala s nekim za štandom u vrijeme snimanja? i taj dio je bio tako kratak da se malo kaj vidjelo.

----------


## kraljica85

da, bila je Marijana, eto postoji mogućnost da ćemo moći tamo organizirati sastanke, javit ćemo čim nešto dogovorimo! :D

----------


## Hera

vidiš, to mi nije palo nikad na pamet! 

a još sam se s njom zezala kak ćemo osnovati klub mama, bivših trudnica vježbalica  :Smile:  

to bi bilo super stvarno, a i cure su super i spremne pomoći u svezi bilo čega kad mogu.

----------


## jazzmama

Danas smo Elinor i ja u šetnji Čk prvi puta vidjele novopečenu mamu i  bebu u marami, ostale smo  :shock: jer se to ovdje nažalost ne vidi tako često  :/ 
Ako se netko prepozna   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## jazzmama

Danas smo Elinor i ja u šetnji Čk prvi puta vidjele novopečenu mamu i  bebu u marami, ostale smo  :shock: jer se to ovdje nažalost ne vidi tako često  :/ 
Ako se netko prepozna   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## jazzmama

nešto je zablokiralo   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lege

cure a ja sam danas vidla tatu sa bebačom u marami u međimurki  :Klap:

----------


## Poslid

:D 

Ja sam bila prva i mora da su me proglasili luđakinjom (skupa s MM-om).   :Laughing:  

Na nesreću, Rahela nije dijelila moje oduševljenje maramom, pa smo od tog sporta odustali i prodali maramu.

No, nakon nekog vremena (negdje s godinu i pol) počela je pokazivati veliku sklonost nošenju, pa sam iskoristila ljetni pareo kao kratku maramu i nosila je na boku. Još i sad ju ponekad tako stavim - ali to primjenjujemo samo doma i na moru.

----------


## jazzmama

Jeste gledale jutos Dobro jutro Hrvatska i prilog o rodilištima?
A ja sam onako trudna do zuba i totalno nepripremljena, selila iz Vk i rodila u Čakovcu. Da sam bar bila informiranija, premda mi je bilo i u Čk ok.
Barem ću za iduće biti pametnija   :Grin:

----------


## Hera

A ja mislila da sam jedina čije dijete ne voli maramu - izdrži do 5minuta. Još nisam odustala, evo, ni sad nije htio spavati (2put mi zaspao na rukama, ali čim sam ga spustila u krevet, odmah vježba glasnice), pa sam ga uvalila u maramu i sad spava na meni, ne mogu vjerovati, iako je malo i drečao. Budemo vidjeli kaj bude sutra, a stiže mi i premaxx sling, pa možda bu kaj od toga.

Da se malo pohvalimo, bili danas na prvoj kontroli i imamo ravno 5kg! :shock: 

Rodili se s 3,620, a išli doma 8. dan s 3,700. Pa kad je tata doktoricu pitao da mu je nekad kakica pjenasta i više vodenasto izgleda, da nije to možda loše (na putu prema proljevu), rekla mu je nek se ništa ne brine dok ima tu kilažu. Sav se zbuckao, ima šlaufiće po vratu, sve po rukama, po nožicama, pa čak i ispod pupka. Tata mu je zadnjih godina sve mršaviji i mršaviji, pa ne znamo na koga je, jedino ak je pobrao gene od moje bake, svoje prabake, koja ima isti podbradak kao i on sad.

----------


## jazzmama

Pa vi ste veeeeliki  :Saint:  
Moja mačka sa 7.5 mjeseci ima malo više od 7kg. 
Ona je također imala jako problema sa dnevnim spavanjima, a moja improvizirana marama je činila čuda, samo se malo morala naviknuti, ponovo, na osjećaj da je stisnuta kao u mom stomaku 
 :Heart:  
Sling je druga stvar - slobodaaaa! Sve vidi, okreće se u svim smjerovima glavicom, ima slobodne ruke!

----------


## Hera

evo, i sad čitavo jutro je u marami, na meni i spava :shock:

----------


## joan

> evo, i sad čitavo jutro je u marami, na meni i spava :shock:


Hera, ne mogu ti poslati pp, daj molim te posalji mi neku mail adresu na koju da ti se javim, ili, pretpostavljam da ti je pun inbox pa ga malo isprazni da ti moze doci post..  :Wink:

----------


## jazzmama

Joan, kako ste vas dvoje?
Žao mi je što se nismo vidjeli na kavi - moji Slavonci su me ovaj vikend oborili s nogu   :Grin:

----------


## joan

> Joan, kako ste vas dvoje?
> Žao mi je što se nismo vidjeli na kavi - moji Slavonci su me ovaj vikend oborili s nogu


a evo, sitno brojimo  :Smile: 
da, da, rece mi Elinor da si bila zaposlena  :Wink:

----------


## Amalthea

*Cure iz ČK i VŽ, dajte bacite oko na ovaj topic; bila bi šteta propustiti!*

*Pregled autosjedalica u Čakovcu u nedjelju 20.5.*

----------


## inamar

Mi dolazimo, nadam se. 
Osim ako beba ne urani, termin mi je 06.06.

----------


## oka

Ljudi, što sam ja sve propustila  :shock: , preselili smo se pa nisam imala internet sve do danas (skoro dva mjeseca)   :Sad:  i sad evo čitam da ste puno radile, svaka Vam čast i nadam se da se sljedeći puta konačno i ja pridružujem. Pozdrav!   :Kiss:

----------


## Elinor

Tek sad vidim da me dugo nije bilo ovdje...
*Jazzmama*, još nisam vidjela ovaj avatar, :?  :?  :? zaista previše "lećem" okolo, a premalo surfam   :Grin:  
*Joan* nam tako sitno broji, evo i ovdje malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve prođe brzo i lako (i da napokon krene!)

----------


## jazzmama

Imamo gornju 1.  :D  :D (nakon burnog vikenda)

Gdje se u Čk ili prije u Vž mogu kupiti kvalitetne prave autosjedalice? Ja bi Maxi Cosi ili sl., a nemam ideje gdje da počnem tražiti  :?

----------


## Poslid

Maxi cosi imaš u Međimurki. Mani je problem što mi takva sjedalica ne stane u auto s još dva bustera, pa sam kupil neku no name, kojoj pojasevi nisu baš najsretnije riješeni.

----------


## vimmerby

jel' netko gledao u Panorami prilog o pregledu autosjedalica u Čk?

navodno je bil super!

ja skroz zaboravila...   :Embarassed:

----------


## Amalthea

Uf... ni ja nisam gledala.   :Embarassed:

----------


## Poslid

Ni ja  :Sad:

----------


## Riana

ni ja,   :Sad:  , uvijek mi je u krivo vrijeme...

----------


## Riana

a možda bude u kronici tjedna?

----------


## Elinor

Drage sjeverozapadnjače, *Joan* nam u bolnici čeka porod! Evo kaj veli: 


> Kod nas se ne događa apsolutno ništa. Doc je za danas (do subote) odustao od indukcije poštujući želju da damo (posljednju) šansu prirodi. Eto.


Pa pružimo malo zagorsko-međimurskih vibrica našoj curki i njenom bebaču! *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  :Love:

----------


## oka

Da sve bude ok ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## Amalthea

Curke, ako netko želi... 

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=42743

----------


## Elinor

Naša Joan je rodila!!!  :D  :D  :D 



> Jučer, u 21:55h rodio se mali Ivan težak 3300g i dug 49cm. Prekrasan je!


Tko želi čestitati, to može učiniti OVDJE!

----------


## jazzmama

Elinorček, i vas dvoje ste nam se jaaaaako usitnili   :Heart:

----------


## Elinor

> Elinorček, i vas dvoje ste nam se jaaaaako usitnili


Možda smo se na tickeru i usitnili, ali fizički se bome ukrupnjavamo na očigled!  :Embarassed:  
Još malo i evo komada za tvoju curku!  :Grin:

----------


## vimmerby

moram ovo napisati jer bum inače zvrgla!

jučer sam iz auta vidla jednu krasnu mamu koja je starijeg mujceka furala u kolicima, a mlađeg u marami! bili su tak slatki, svo troje nasmijani!

ovo je prvi put da sam vidla nekog s maramom u Varaždinu, a da se to nisam ja gledala u izlogu!   :Grin:  
(ili prolazim krivim mjestima...)

uglavnom, mislim da se bu mama prepoznala, a ako ne - *kraljice85*,   :Kiss:

----------


## kraljica85

hvala, hvala   :Smile:  
možda da koji put zajedno prošećemo djecu i marame   :Love:

----------


## Hera

mi smo jednom bili u Getrou u marami, nešto smo usput svratili kad smo išli doma iz Vž, gledali su nas kao neko svjetsko čudo.

kraljice, ti koristiš premaxx sa Štefekom? kod mene je za sada nažalost neiskorišten jer moj cvrčak inače ne voli biti u ležećem položaju na rukama, a kad smo probali u premaxx, izgledao je sav prestrašen unutra i veoma glasno to pokazivao, probala sam par puta i odustala dok ne bude za položaj na boku, jer voli maramu.

cure, valjda budete oprostile kaj sam malo OT  :Grin:

----------


## hildegard

eh eh puce ako pogledate Varaždinsku monografiju koja je lani izašla budete vidjele nutra na nekoj stranici veeeeliku sliku mame s bebom u marami 
 :Grin:

----------


## vimmerby

kad smo već off;
meni je bilo super nedavno u Mariboru u Baby Centru - ulazimo unutra i žena na početku za blagajnom veli dobar dan i zuri u nas! 
napravim dva koraka i ona opet zuri, okrećem se, gledam sastrane, ništ mi nije čudno, idem dalje i ona još zuri.
vrag mi ni dal mira i mislim si kaj pak je pa pitam ju dal nekaj nije u redu? 

malo se trgnula, nasmijala i veli da je sve super i da gleda u čemu to nosimo malog, da joj izgleda jako praktično i krasno i odlično...!

a mi smo fino slingirali!

isto smo bili svjetsko čudo gdi god smo se prošetali.

a tak mi je već normalno nositi ga u slingu i marami da mi uvijek treba neko vrijeme da skužim zakaj se svi okreću.

(iako više preferiram kolica jer mi kičma otpada - ali mislim da je to prije od mojih kila...  :Grin:  )

----------


## vimmerby

btw. Hilda, baš bum pogledala!

sigurno neka mama koju znamo!   :Raspa:

----------


## brigita2

Samo da javim:
Jučer je inamar rodila curicu.  :Heart:

----------


## Elinor

Ooooooo, bravo *Inamar*!   :D 
Čestitke od   :Heart:  !

----------


## Hera

čestitam!

*hildegard*, izgleda da ja bum tebe prije vidjela tak nego uživo...   :Grin:

----------


## kraljica85

*Hera*, premaxx smo koristili kojih prvih mjesec-dva, tak je najbrže i najlakše zaspao navečer, a i inače ak je bio nervozan. a od poslije je samo vrištao u njemu, nije mu valja pasalo, ne znam. probala sam ga neki dan staviti na bok, ali ne izgleda mi stabilno. lakše mi je u marami svakak. 

*vimmerby*, mene redovito zaustavljaju po dućanima i po ulici i gledaju u čemu ga nosim i komentiraju kak mu je lijepo. a ja obavezno nadodam da i moja kičma uživa!

*čestitam inamar*!  :Heart:

----------


## Hera

Ja sam premaxx ustvari nabavila kad je bio skoro 2mj, očito prekasno za taj položaj, stvarno imam dojam da se boji onak zatvoren u tome. A u marami može zvjerkati okolo ako nije skroz pospan, a ako je, može se i zagnjuriti, nekad se zagnjuri tako da mu samo malo kosice viri van.

Evo, neću više OT  :Grin:

----------


## kraljica85

nekak mislim da je ovaj topic i namijenjen za druženja nas SZH-ovka, pa nam je dozvoljeno i dobronamjerno zachatavanje     :Love:  

*Elinor*, jedno pitanje za tebe... koje sigurno rijetko čuješ: *još si u komadu*?   :Grin:

----------


## Poslid

Čestitke inamar :D

----------


## hildegard

inamar  :D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## martinaP

*inamar*, čestitke i od nas  :D

----------


## Elinor

> *Elinor*, jedno pitanje za tebe... koje sigurno rijetko čuješ: *još si u komadu*?


Da, kak si pogodila, to me još nitko nije pitao!?!  :Laughing: 
U jednom komadu; očekujemo akciju za slijedeći puni mjesec, a to je 30.06. (malo kasnimo po UZV). 
Obavijestit će vas Jazzmama (jel tako, *Jazzmamice  * ?)
P.S. ovaj moj ticker me nasmijava, uopće se ne osjećam kao netko tko tako sitno broji...

----------


## jazzmama

But off skroz Elinorček   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
Joooj cure, da samo znate kako nam je Elinor prezgodna trudnica (ja sam toliko trudna izgledala kao slonica Nelica), i moram reci, da mi je iskreno zao, ali Oskar je vec bezeciran   :Love:  
 :Wink:

----------


## Elinor

> But off skroz Elinorček    
> Joooj cure, da samo znate kako nam je Elinor prezgodna trudnica


  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## vimmerby

*inamar*, čestitke!  :D   :Kiss:

----------


## AndrejaMa

inamar, čestitam!!

elionor, ~~~~

----------


## AndrejaMa

nn24 i ja se spremamo za kavu sutra, petak, 15.6., u 10 sati u gradskoj kavani. Ima li još kandidata?

----------


## martinaP

> nn24 i ja se spremamo za kavu sutra, petak, 15.6., u 10 sati u gradskoj kavani. Ima li još kandidata?


Kakvoj gradskoj kavani? Kavana ne radi već 2 godine  :?

----------


## vimmerby

> AndrejaMa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nn24 i ja se spremamo za kavu sutra, petak, 15.6., u 10 sati u gradskoj kavani. Ima li još kandidata?
> 
> 
> Kakvoj gradskoj kavani? Kavana ne radi već 2 godine  :?


to sam i ja htjela pitati, pa sam se taman morala posvetiti djetetu, pa me odlogiralo...

----------


## kraljica85

curke, stavila sam malo naše sličke na fotkija, da se pokažemo!

 :Kiss:  , laku noć

----------


## lege

cure to valjda mislite na Parco Alfu(pod kavanu?)i ja bi vam se pridružila rado ali radim ujutro pa se prijavljujem za sljedeći put(sutra bum i tak krepana celi dan pošto je sad 23.46h a ja imam još dvije torte za ispeći do kraja i ujutro prije posla ih ukrasiti  :Predaja:  )

----------


## lege

e da i čestitke inamar na bembaču

----------


## Hera

[quote="Elinor
U jednom komadu; očekujemo akciju za slijedeći puni mjesec, a to je 30.06. (malo kasnimo po UZV). 
uopće se ne osjećam kao netko tko tako sitno broji...[/quote]

Tako sam se i ja na kraju osjećala, a kad je počelo kašnjenje, onda sam se tak navikla na to da mi nije palo na pamet da bih mogla rodit onaj dan kad jesam. Samo nemoj pokušavat tuć moj rekord u kašnjenju.  :Laughing:   :Wink:

----------


## brigita2

> curke, stavila sam malo naše sličke na fotkija, da se pokažemo!
> 
>  , laku noć


Ova prva sličica Štefeka sa zgrčenim rukicama i stisnutim okicama je baš štosna, a sličica gdje spava na maminim grudima bi bila prekrasan avatar. Dečki su stvarno slatki.

----------


## Riana

> curke, stavila sam malo naše sličke na fotkija, da se pokažemo!
> 
>  , laku noć



ista mama  :Heart:

----------


## Elinor

> Samo nemoj pokušavat tuć moj rekord u kašnjenju.


Ti si od zimnica prešla u proljetnice, a ja ću sa proljetnica u ljetnice!  :Laughing: 
Nadam se ipak da će mjesečina učiniti svoje, i da će naš malecki biti pravi "hijo de la luna". A do tada...   :Cekam:   :Coffee:

----------


## Elinor

*Kraljice* dečki su ti medenjaci, a ti si prava sex bomb! 8)

----------


## Hera

ja baš pokušavam malo pročitat dok miš spava u marami i gledam kraljičine slike, pa onda po sebi - imamo skoro istu maramu, samo su malo šare drugačije...dečki su ti pravi komadi  :Smile:

----------


## Elinor

*Hera*, daj da vidimo i tvojeg mišića!  :Love:

----------


## kraljica85

I ja bi ga vidjela... makar stvarno bi se trebale sresti i uživo
btw. zasada neslužbeno, ali 27.6. bi trebala biti radionica o platnenima u ČK-u.  :D 

Hildegard ili poslid će potvrditi!

----------


## Poslid

Nije 27.06. nego 04.07. 8)

----------


## Hera

Evo, ukopirala sam stranicu s fotkama ispod, to su uglavnom one iz njegovog 1. mjeseca, budem malo profriškala idući tjedan. Ne stavljam link u potpis jer je MM ionak ljut na mene kaj uopće stavljam ikakve fotke na net...

Već sam htjela napisati kako se budem idući put potrudila doći da se vidimo, onda sam odustala sjetivši se kak se svaki put to izjalovilo, jer je nešto uletilo i sl. (čak sam htjela do Čk kad je bio pregled AS, ali smo imali goste, uvijek nešto..).

Je kakva kava u Vž na pomolu možda? Jedino kaj znam sigurno je da mi nadolazeći tjedan ne paše, već imam svakakvih, ne pretjerano interesantnih obveza..

http://public.fotki.com/dvonat/nana/
password:	sunce

----------


## kraljica85

*Hera*, maleni je presladak... daj nam neke novije sličke... ja sam uvijek za kavu u gradu, anytime, anywhere! najradije ujutro oko 10 ili popodne oko 5. 

na radionicu o platnenima dolazimo svakak! ne znam kak sam si zapamtila krivi datum... JEDVA ČEKAM!   :Kiss:  poslid i hildi

----------


## hildegard

ma nisi zapamtila krivi datum nego smo odgodili za tjedan dana   :Grin:  .

----------


## Riana

Međimurske trudnice i one potencijalne,
u ordinaciji i režija Dr.Golubića, provode se *vježbe za trudnice* (rekla mi jedna kolegica-trudnica)

----------


## Poslid

Riješavam ja danas nešto po gradu i među gomilom ljudi spazim na 100 metara mamu sa bebom u slingu  :Zaljubljen:  Zagledam se oduševljeno i nakon par metara skužim da je to moja školska prijateljica koja živi u Kanadi i koju nisam vidjela bar 10 godina.

Naravno, malo mi je bilo žao što ne vidjeh "lokalnu" mamu koja nosi sling, ali oduševljenje je jednako. Btw. to je bio neki super sling (zaboravila ju pitati čiji) koji je prilagođen baš malim bebama jer je taj dio gdje je beba dosta pojačan,a beba je bila onak u sklupčanom ležećem položaju - nije bila okrenuta prema mami nego prema gore (kužite me valjda)

----------


## jazzmama

Naša draga Elinor, već tjedan dana moči noge u moru i uživa u šetnjama Rijekom, a mi smo svi u iščekivanju.. termin br 1. je prošao
 :Heart:

----------


## martinaP

~~~~~~ za *Elinor*, ima li novosti?


Cure, aj'te pogledajte:

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=44435

pa ako imate kandidata, javite.

----------


## jazzmama

Još ništa   :Razz:  
Bebolino je odlučio da mu je prelijepo, u maminom stomaku, da bi išta mijenjao ..  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Poslid

Dolazi tko od vas na radionicu o platenim pelenama?

----------


## nn24

mislim da cu ja doci! nisam 100% sigurna jer u zadnje vrijeme bas nisam nesto, sv eme boli, al potrudit cu se!

----------


## vimmerby

ja bih na radionicu o platnenima, ali me zanimaju tehnički detalji poput opisa kak da dođem do tam?
nemam pojma gdi je  dječji vrtić Loptica!   :Embarassed:

----------


## Elinor

Drage moje, da vam se ukratko javim: kod nas još uvijek ništa novo  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 
A ja bi u akciju...
Možda će puni mjesec nešto promijeniti :? 
Nadam se i čekam  :Cekam:

----------


## Hera

*Elinor*, sve me nekako podsjećaš na mene prije 3 mjeseca   :Laughing:  

Moram li vam ja reći da sam razmišljala da li mogu na tu radionicu jer se moj cvrčak iza 7 počne spremati za spavanje, pa sam razmišljala kak da to izvedem, a onda, nešto nam je počelo jako lupat u autu, veli MM da neki ležaj valjda, pojma nemam i jučer je uspio dogovorit servis, ajde pogodite na koji datum! i ostat će tamo bar do idućeg dana (auto, ne MM  :Grin:  ), tako da opet pušiona kod mene  :Nope:  

ne mogu vjerovati ni sama, a kamoli da mi tko drugi povjeruje  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vimmerby

e pa *Hera*, ako se ne bojiš voziti i družiti s nepoznatima   :Grin:  ja bih te rado pokupila (s tim da se Vž. županija u tvom potpisu, nadam se ne odnosi na Visoko recimo, jer bi mi onda trebalo puuuno više vremena)
samo da još doznam kam trebam voziti! 
*
Elinor* svaka čast na strpljenju, ja bi već svisnula!

----------


## Hera

Visoko! Prošle jeseni sam bila na nekoj fešti oproštajki našeg direktora (koji je nakon toga ipak ostao u Hrvatskoj jer mu se nasljednik povukao nakon par mjeseci   :Laughing:  ), ne mogu se sad sjetiti kak se zvalo mjesto, ali mislim da je ono prije njega Paukovec, uglavnom, skrene se među sela kod onih kafića Izlazeće sunce i Tiffany (zatvoreno, sam kaj paučina ne visi), tko se sjeća, veoma krcatih dok je bila samo stara cesta.

Tamo sam išla po autoputu, a doma starom cestom kroz Zelinu, da se malo prisjetim, već sam zaboravila kak to izgleda, koje mjesto dolazi iza kojeg, a vozila sam se svaki dan na posao onuda.....sad si razmišljam nakon čega dolazi Visoko i ne mogu se sjetiti  :Rolling Eyes:  više se ne mogu izvlačiti na trudnoću da sam otupjela, izgleda da je to kod mene ostalo.  :Laughing:  

Budem vidjela kak mi bude raspored, ali nisam sigurna jer moj slinavac ne želi flašu ni kad mu izdojim, a iza 7 mora jest. Moram napraviti jednu probu prije.

----------


## Elinor

Draga družino, nadam se da se i moj trenutak bliži... Lagani bolovi u trbuhu i križima, sukrvavi iscjedak i malko mirniji pokreti mog bebea ulijevaju mi nadu, nadam se ne lažnu! Da se mene pita, rodila bih noćas, ali prije ponoći - bila bi to lijepa podudarnost jer je i moja obožavana baka rađala na isti dan pred 60-tak godina! Osjećam se smireno, veselim se svakom stezanju trbuha, svakom grčiću, svaki put kad me nešto lagano zaboli (je li to mazohizam?).
Ajde zavibrajte još malo za nas, pa da i to riješimo. Velika   :Kiss:   svima

----------


## Poslid

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Poslid

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## martinaP

> Draga družino, nadam se da se i moj trenutak bliži... Lagani bolovi u trbuhu i križima, sukrvavi iscjedak i malko mirniji pokreti mog bebea ulijevaju mi nadu, nadam se ne lažnu! Da se mene pita, rodila bih noćas, ali prije ponoći - bila bi to lijepa podudarnost jer je i moja obožavana baka rađala na isti dan pred 60-tak godina! Osjećam se smireno, veselim se svakom stezanju trbuha, svakom grčiću, svaki put kad me nešto lagano zaboli (je li to mazohizam?).
> Ajde zavibrajte još malo za nas, pa da i to riješimo. Velika    svima



~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~

 :Heart:

----------


## brigita2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## brigita2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kraljica85

prvo *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* za Elinor   :Heart:  

mi smo noćas došli s mora, a na autu nam je otišla lamela, tak da se nebrem voziti... valjda bude auto gotov do radionice, javim vam!

----------


## Hera

*~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~*  za Elinor  :Love:  

ja definitivno otpadam u srijedu - sad su iskočile i neke "pripreme" za krstitke, nešto u crkvi i to *mora* biti u srijedu popodne, ne može baš ni jedan drugi dan, joooooooj....ne znam ni kak ću to izvesti ako budemo bez auta, nije baš da mi se vozika u kombiju s djetetom.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## jazzmama

Danas je Elinor termin No.2 .. stoga: 

          ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
          ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Elinorček, ovaj tvoj copy-paste izvrsno funkcionira!   :Laughing:

----------


## hildegard

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Hera

ima kakvih novosti?

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## vimmerby

pa da i ja malo zavibram

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Smile:

----------


## jazzmama

Nalaz na pregledu isti kao i prije 1tj.  :shock: - dakle, još ništa!!!   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vimmerby

> Nalaz na pregledu isti kao i prije 1tj.  :shock: - dakle, još ništa!!!


ne vjerujem!
beba očito jako uživa kod mame!   :Love:

----------


## jazzmama

Noćas u 2:00 ujutro nakon pucanja vodenjaka, Elinor je odjurila u bolnicu. Javila se iz auta. Nemam još vijesti i mislim da ću poludit zato:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## martinaP

~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~

Nadam se da se već maze...

----------


## jazzmama

Nastavak ovdje-http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=44866


(valjda će uspjeti ovako) :?

----------


## jazzmama

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=44866


Ups!

----------


## jazzmama

E, da, skoro sam zaboravila - u potrazi sam za provjerenom tetom čuvalicom sa fleksibilnim radnim vremenom, od polovice 9mj ili 1.10 na dalje, u Čakovcu..
Svaki prijedlog je dobro došao.   :Kiss:

----------


## kraljica85

ima kaj novo o Elinor i dečecu?

----------


## jazzmama

Još su u bolnici u Rijeci. Elinor je super, mlijeka kao u priči   :Grin:  
Oskar ima povišene krvne nalaze koji govore za infekciju, pa je na antibioticima još par dana. Inače, ponosna mama kaže da njen sinčić izvrsno napreduje, čak se malo udebljao,a papa kao veliki   :Kiss:  
Dojila ga je odmah po porodu i cijelo vrijeme je s njom - pravi je šećer   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Elinor

Vesela družino, mi smo se vratili iz bolnice i iz Rijeke :D ! Malo smo produžili boravak u bolnici  :Sad:  , ali sada je sve u redu, a mama je sretna jer je ipak uspjela svoga mišića roditi u kadi! Doživljaj je super, šteta što u našim krajevima nema mogućnosti za takav porod. Vama puno hvala na vibricama, a *jazzmami* na medijskom pokroviteljstvu  :Grin:  !
Velika pusa svima!  :Kiss:

----------


## jazzmama

Joj kako je vruće!  :Sick:  (blago onima koji se ovaj trenutak hlade u moru!) 




 Elinor, jedva čekamo zajedničku  :Coffee:   i druženje  :Gumi-gumi:  !!!!!

----------


## Elinor

Je, i mi se kuhamo  :Razz: . 
Tata čuva sina a ja se malo forumiram  :Grin:  .
Planirali smo se večeras prošetati po kvartu ali junačina je odlučio večer provesti na cici - ostajemo u kućnom pritvoru do daljnjega. Šta kaže onaj Vakula, kad će proći ovaj toplotni udar?

----------


## kraljica85

:Kiss:   Elinor!
sredinom tjedna će pasti temperature na "samo" tridesetak stupnjeva...
meni je pocrkalo svo cvijeće na terasi, sve mačke se s dvorišta preselile u naš stan, a mi ne izlazimo osim ujutro u pekaru, i poslije 6 popodne malo na dvorište. Janko mi je lud kad je cijeli dan unutra, ali bolje to nego da zaradi sunčanicu vani  :/ .

*jazzmama*, mi bili na moru prvi tjedan 7. mjeseca, već onda je more je bilo toliko toplo da uopće nije bilo osvježavajuće, ko da se kupaš u pišalini... trebalo je pošteno zaroniti da najdeš hladniju vodu. 

MRZIM LJETO!!!! (nikad nisam mislila da ću to ikad napisati)

----------


## jazzmama

A ja i dalje viđam roditelje kako sa svojom malom dječicom ližu sladolede ili ispijaju kave u centru Čakovca u podne!   :Nope:  

Svekiji idu rano ujutro na more, a mi uživamo u malo hladnijem vjetricu na našem sićušnom balkonu   :Wink:  

Sad ću ja kao "podizat" moj post - ima kakva slobodna dadilja u Čakovcu ili mi tko može dati savjet kako do nje doći?
Thanx   :Smile:  

Elinor, od sutra naša ekipa kreće u akciju - riješimo se tata i ..   :Love:  
Kraljice, ja već treću godinu govorim kako idem na more i planiram - prvu smo učili za državni, prošle sam bila trudna do zuba, a MD rintao na hitnoj, a ove meni iskrsava nešto za posao (a naravno, ništa nije važnije danas nego naći posao! )  :Mad:  
Ja bi išla samo radi moje frajle!!!
Ja ne volim ljeto na kontinentu   :Razz:

----------


## kraljica85

*jazzmama*, a da prošećeš do Učiteljske u ČK? tamo imaš mnogo cura koje studiraju baš predškolski odgoj, nude čuvanje, a uglavnom već imaju iskustva. imaš poljepljene oglase na oglasnoj ploči na prvom katu na faksu. pitaj nekog pa će te uputiti! nemoj se bojati da su premlade, jer ima stvarno ozbiljnih i odgovornih cura.

----------


## Elinor

:Zaljubljen: 
Napisah postić i zalijepih smajlić, kad od svega - osta samo smajlić?! 
Nemam inspiraciju za ponovo...svima velika   :Kiss:

----------


## jazzmama

Kraljice hvala na savjetu - Učiteljska mi je na 200m.   :Grin:  
Također sam mislila malo prošetati i do burze rada i naći nekakvu odgajateljicu bez posla, a kladim se da ima jako puno!

Elinor, ma dovoljan je i smajlić  :Heart:

----------


## kraljica85

inače i ja studiram na Učiteljskoj predškolski. prvo sam namjeravala raditi u toj branši, ali kad čuješ koliko je nemoguće naći posao... ali ajde, od faksa nisam odustala, makar mi ne ide baš nešto, tri godine studiram, upisala sam drugu godinu (od tri sveukupno), s prve još imam ispita... :/ ali sam stvarno upoznala odličnih cura, kojima bih svoju djecu dala na čuvanje bez sekiracije i straha. možda je s jedne strane lakše mladim curama koje su aktivnije, te se lakše mogu s djecom poistovjetiti i poigrati. još pogotovo kad su i obrazovane baš u tom području! milsim da su i fleksibilnije, te da im je lakše prihvatiti tvoj stil odgoja, nego neka starija žena koja je odgojila xy djece na svoj način, i šta ćeš ti sad noj pametovati. svaka čast iznimkama. 

i tak da sad studiram iz čistog interesa, da malo više naučim o dječjoj pedagogiji i psihologiji, a profesionalno pičim u nekom financial managementu, dioničarstvu i sličnim sranjima. valjda je vrijeme da se konačno pronađem u nečem trećem.

----------


## jazzmama

Šta fali - biti svestran? Dapače, da nisam (izuzev porodiljskog) u struci po cijele dane, osim kad spavam, rado bi ponovila knjige iz srednje iz povijesti, malo prošvrljala po književnosti, škicnila Zakon o radu i ostale, a ovo sa menagementom je prava stvar   :Smile:  
Imaš koju poznanicu za preporučiti iz Čk? Može na pp.
ako ti se ne javim danas, stigao je MM sa nogometa, a ja se odvukla u krevet - na pol spavam, čekam da mu otključam vrata - zaboravio je uzeti ključ

----------


## Elinor

*Jazzmama*, šta TM igra nogomet? :shock:  I moj je probao prije par godina pa je slomio ruku , zato se sad drži "kafanskih sportova"  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 
*Kraljice*, da su meni tvoje godine, upisala bih atomsku fiziku! Samo ti polaku studiraj, znaš onu narodnu: nauka nije zec...

----------


## jazzmama

Njemu više paše ono *nakon* nogača - pivica i ekipa, c,c,c ..  :Razz:  
a šta da radim s njim!!!  :Grin:

----------


## Elinor

Da mu mama zna da pije pivo...  :Grin:

----------


## jazzmama

Joj, mama mu svaki puta vrti očima čim se spomene pivo ili vino - možeš zamislit moju sveki   :Laughing:

----------


## Elinor

Hello! Danas smo imali goste i Oskarić mi se izgleda premorio od tolikog društva. Nije lako biti beba kad te dođu gnjaviti "štipači obraza" :/ . Eno ga sada, spava kao beba!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## brigita2

Da li možda koja dojilica treba Daktarin gel za mazati bradavice (zbog gljivica), imam neotvorenu kutiju koju nikako da odnesem pedijatrici.

----------


## Elinor

Evo aploudala sam neke slikice...

----------


## nn24

kak je Oskar preslatki!!  :Zaljubljen:  
moze mozda otkrit gdje si kupila onu predivnu plavu posteljinu?

----------


## Poslid

Elinor   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mukica

Zaključavam.. nastavite na *RODA SZ Hrvatska - VZ, Ck..... 4. dio*

----------

